# Marsala Wine, Dry or Sweet?



## Hopz (Apr 19, 2006)

Following-on to the Chicken Marsala thread- I use dry Marsala for this recipe... For what do you use Sweet?


----------



## kadesma (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi Hopz,
_I think dry is the traditional for chiz marsala, but I use the sweet, for me it's just a matter of preference..Sweet is wonderful in a taramisu and some desserts. My opinion of course _
_kadesma _


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 19, 2006)

Sweet is typically for dessert dishes, while dry is for savory.

That being said, some folks swear by sweet for dishes such as chicken, veal or pork marsala.  There are not a lot of dishes that I like sweet so I stick with the traditional and use dry marsala for savory dishes.


----------



## corazon (Apr 19, 2006)

I use sweet when I make a mushroom marsala.  I serve it either over pasta with shaved gruyere or crostini with goat cheese.  I think it makes for a great sweet & salty combintion.


----------



## vyapti (Apr 19, 2006)

I never use sweet, although I don't do desserts.


----------



## GB (Apr 19, 2006)

vyapti said:
			
		

> I never use sweet, although I don't do desserts.


Ditto                         .


----------



## mudbug (Apr 19, 2006)

Well, I learned something today.  Never knew there was anything but sweet Marsala.  Love veal, for example, but can't hack veal Marsala cuz it tastes too sweet to me.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 19, 2006)

I use dry for savory dishes like Chicken or Turkey Marsala; sweet for desserts like Zabaglioni.


----------



## Claire (Apr 20, 2006)

Interesting.  I, too, never heard of anything but sweet Marsala.  As a matter of fact, any brand I bought was simply labeled Marsala, so I wouldn't know how to find a dry one!  I use dry vermouth if I don't want that sweet flavor.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 20, 2006)

Actually, even "dry" Marsala is sort of on the "sweet" side - just like "dry" or "cocktail" sherry.  The Marsala just marked "Marsala" that I have bought in the past has always been the "dry", such as it is.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 20, 2006)

I've seen a brand of marsala the did not have a dry or sweet designation on it.  Upon reading the print that described the wine, I found it was sweet.  I don't know if that's always true.

I buy Florio marsala and it is labeled dry or sweet.


----------

